# Strange delay at "My Computer" or Internet Explorer



## rwnewson (May 24, 2003)

Hello. I have a weird problem that doesn't seem very critical, but is really starting to bug me! I have a brand-spanking-new computer from Dell (Dimension 9100) with Windows XP. When I got the computer, there were no problems but this problem started about a month later.

There seems to be a delay of about 15-20 seconds every time I do the following two things:
i) Double-click on "My Computer" and wait for the contents to show
ii) Type a URL in the "Address" field in Internet Explorer WITHOUT the "http://" and hit [Enter]

As you might know, if you don't include the "http://", IE should search for what address you really meant and put the http:// in automatically. For me, the computer doesn't bother starting to do this until a 15-20 second delay is up. WEIRD EH?

My best guess is that my CD-ROM drive is causing the problem (Combo Drive DVD/CD-RW). Perhaps my computer takes a long time checking the CD drive before it bothers searching the rest of the computer. I don't know how to stop this, since it didn't do this before, and started doing it now spontaneously.

If anyone has any suggestions I would REALLY appreciate it. THANKS!!!


----------



## win98se (Nov 28, 2003)

Start | eventvwr.msc | Applications 
then rightclick any entries around the time of the delay and click Properties

If this fails, Ctrl+Alt+delete and look at the running processes whilst you are experiencing difficulties, is anything taking up too many resources?

Start | Control Panel | System | Hardware | Device Manager
No Yellow circles and exclamation marks?

Failing this helping, it sounds like a case for a HijackThis log.

Can you send in a log?


----------



## rwnewson (May 24, 2003)

The eventvwr.msc showed no events during the time of either problem.

The task manager showed nothing taking up resources during the times of the delays... only System Idle Process (99%) as if nothing was happening.

The Device Manager shows no unknown or problematic devices.

AVG Virus check (updated) shows no viruses.

The HiJackThis log is attached. Any help would REALLY be appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## win98se (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, the Hijack Log seemed healthy enough.

After a night's sleep, I found this - does it help?


----------



## win98se (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmmm... obviously not enough sleep, here's the link:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;819017


----------



## ChazUK (Jun 29, 2005)

HI
I see I am not the only one with this I posted on Operating Systems forum with the same and NOT sorted it out. also checked this link no joy.
Chaz


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

The log shows MessengerPlus3 which *may* include spyware - see here

http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/answers/43.html

Could be contributing to your problems?

Regards


----------



## rwnewson (May 24, 2003)

I turned off WIA as the link suggested... It didn't fix anything, and WIA seemed to be back on the next time I looked. I have MSNPlus, but I denied participation in the Spyware program upon installation.

It looks like I have the same problem as Chaz above. Let's try to see what is common amongst our systems.
- We both have WinXP Home SP2 NTFS
- We both use MSN Messenger
- I use AVG Antivirus, which is small, and not Norton

Chaz, do you have the same delay in the Internet Explorer address bar? Do you use MSNPlus? Do you have a scanner?

I have a Dell All-in-One Scanner/Printer/Copier... maybe I'll try unplugging that or something... I do regular Windows updates... doesn't seem to help.
Any other ideas? This is no simple little problem, folks... This is a hardcore challenge! Come on let's unite and fix this problem!!! Yaaaa!!


----------



## MSquared (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, I'm experiencing the same problem. Any time I try to access explorer files (through explorer itself, or the "run" command or Browse in PSP) I have to wait forever. 

My Internet Explorer also does not autofill the (I am apparently not allowed to type what it doesn't autofill?!?  , but I am sure you know what I mean) anymore, and when I try to pull down the address bar, IE locks up completely.

I am running a Dell 4600, Windows XP SP2 (all current updates).
I do not use MSN Messenger (or any message program).
Running Norton Internet Security 2005 (all current updates) and Spybot and Ad-Aware frequently.
I too checked my Processes, and System Idle was using 99%, nothing else hogging it up.

If anyone has any suggestions on what to do I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## broadview (Oct 20, 2005)

Specs: Alienware P4, Windows XP Pro, SP2

No help, but here are some additional facts:

I have the same problems (slow "My Computer" search and the IE bug). This just started on a 2-yr. old computer.

There were only two things I did recently to my system: 1. Installed a Maxtor external USB HD; 2. Windows Update (not an SP update, just the usual critical update).

I have also discovered this problem: My Device Manager is now completely blank. This may or may not be a related problem, but I am curious if anyone with the slow "My Computer" problem has this one as well. (Microsoft has posted the blank Device Manager as a known SP2 issue with a Windows PnP tool designed to fix minor corruptions--Article ID : 893249.)

Perhaps this is all XP corruption of the USB/PnP enumeration. I think that the USB HD install may have been the last straw in my case.

I can live with it, everything is functional, but fear that a complete reinstall is the only fix.


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm having this problem all of a sudden as well. Got back from a trip, and now whenever I open "my computer", it takes a few seconds to load up all the drives. Theres a delay. No spyware installed whatsoever, SP1 installed, XP Professional. Attempted with 3 different apps to clean my registry out. No luck.

I've tried everything. Further Ideas?


----------



## sparkkey (Oct 21, 2005)

I had to register and toss in my $.02

I ran into this problem twice. The first time was on my brothers computer and, believe it or not, revolved around his HP networked 3-in-1 printer driver.

Long story short after MUCH searching, downloading the latest driver for his printer seemed to resolve his delay issue. (Delay in MY COMPUTER and lack of "h tee tee pee" in explorer)

Today I ran into the same symptom on another XP machine. This was most likely caused by ME chasing down a NASTY set of viruses and spyware. I weeded out the NASTY buggers, but noticed this glitch after all was said and done, which I remembered from my other experience. There was no HP printer involved in this situation, so I poked around on the net a bit.

I found a site containing suggested registry entries:

Since I'm new, I can't post [You Are Els] but it basically said this:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\stisvc]
"Start"=dword:00000004

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoSaveSettings"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"NoNetCrawling"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoRemoteRecursiveEvents"=dword:00000001

reg #1> My STISVC was set at 2, and I changed to 4 (first registry entry)

#2, #3> The next two registry suggestions were already OK...

#4> This registry section didn't even have the Key "NoRemoteRecursiveEvents" , so I created the key as a DWORD type, changed it to 00000001, rebooted and the problem(s) went away.

Note: PAY close attention the what HKEY area you are in. I almost made the
change in HKEY_LOCAL instead of HKEY_MACHINE before I double checked and corrected myself.

Hope this helps...

-JP


----------



## broadview (Oct 20, 2005)

Hail to sparkkey!

The registry edits fixed the slow "My Computer" and IE bug. I had to create two entries and edit two entries.

Thanks so much!

(My Device Manager problem still exists, so I assume that this is a different issue... at least this one seems to be on Microsoft's list.)

sparrkey (JP): I owe you one!

VW


----------



## MSquared (Oct 20, 2005)

Sparkkey, you're my hero.

Like broadview, had to edit two keys and create two keys, rebooted and everything works perfectly.

I can't thank you enough, because this was driving me i n s a n e.

Thanks again!


----------



## broadview (Oct 20, 2005)

A follow-up to the secondary problem I mentioned in my original post: my blank Device Manager was fixed by uninstalling Windows security update KB905749.

If you read my original post on this thread, updating Windows XP was one of the recent changes I had made when XP started these annoyances.

There are currently a lot of posts on various forums about security update KB905749 making the Device Manager go blank.


----------



## rwnewson (May 24, 2003)

Oooh, I was so excited, but unfortunately for me, this solution did NOT fix my problems.  I changed/added all of those 4 keys to the values specified and I double-checked what I did. But still I have an IE and My Computer delay. Thanks Sparkky for your suggestion though. I think I'm doomed to be annoyed my entire life.


----------



## rwnewson (May 24, 2003)

Hey there... I fixed it!!! Yes I finally fixed my problem!! It turns out that my computer was waiting for my network. Although I didn't have any network drives mapped or anything complicated, I was connected through my router to another computer. This connection wasn't working for some reason, possibly due to the ZoneAlarm Firewall. At any rate, I uninstalled this firewall on both computers, then ran the Network Setup Wizard on each computer making sure we were in the same workgroup. I added the same user account with the same password on both computers, and after a restart, the network worked perfectly. This network fixed automatically fixed my two delay problems.

So, in summary, if you're experiencing these two weird delay problems, it is quite likely because your computer is "waiting" for something that doesn't quite work properly... like the network, or a device such as a scanner or printer. Just troubleshoot all these things and you'll fix the delays.

PHEW!!


----------



## Loanbug (Nov 11, 2005)

This has plagued my computer for over a year - it actually affected Dreamweaver and several other programs! Thank you sooooo much


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Rwnewson,

I am experiencing those two delay problems. For me, I *think* I know what is causing them. It gets a little complicated so bear with me.

- I downloaded and installed KB905749 Security Update for Windows XP a while ago- a useless update that I don't even need.

- Something must have conflicted with it.

- The Device Manager is empty now, which supposedly is caused by KB905749. This is causing the Network Connections to appear empty because the network card is a device. This in turn is making the internet run slow without typing in http beforehand. This is also making me wait if I right click on something and go to "Send To" because this would probably require something from the Device Manager/ Network Connections (Floppy or CD-RW).

- The Device Manager emptiness is making My Computer run slow because My Computer is probably waiting for something that the Device Manager should do. If I'm saving a document and I have to use the drop down list, it's slow again because My Computer is waiting for something.

This is my theory and I'm sticking to it.

Many people have called Microsoft or sent them email and they are notified of the issue. They say they are looking into it. Hopefully I can get this resolved quickly. I'm still able to use my computer though.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I should follow up to this one. I fixed the problem two months ago by running a nifty tool called "aproposfix.exe" that I downloaded from Swandog46's site at Geekstogo. It wasn't caused by the Microsoft update like I thought. It was malware.


----------



## bhavin12300 (Sep 24, 2006)

hey i was having same problem like you guy but after that i found that whenever i connect to internet i come across same problem,"my computer" does take too much time in opening a windows,but as soon as i disconnect from the internet than it work perfectly as before,my computer just open too fast doesnt take too long.

so can anyone help me with this


----------

